# audi 5k Quattro help



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

anyone got a 5k parts car. i need a gas tank and a way to repair the rear diff (the locker dont work) or get another one. i have an 86 5kCS Quattro Wagon and would like to fix it back up. Please get back to me. thanks!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: audi 5k Quattro help (ejust)*

Try Chris Semple at http://www.force5auto.com/. Tell him you herad about him at fourtitude.com


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: audi 5k Quattro help (duandcc)*

try here.. 
http://car-part.com/index.htm


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: audi 5k Quattro help (mrdub27)*

where do you live? i've got a diff....but shipping is retarded.


----------

